# What's that word mean anyway??



## Michael Morris (Oct 23, 2004)

I mean, folks argue about the [GLOSSARY]5-foot step[/GLOSSARY] and [GLOSSARY]alignment[/GLOSSARY] all the time, but ever wanted an official explanation for this craziness.  Well, highlight the term and click on the book, then post.

Glossary - a new little feature, courtesy WotC.


----------



## Knight Otu (Oct 23, 2004)

Cool. I just noticed and came to test what it is, seeing this thread.
  [GLOSSARY]Aberration type[/GLOSSARY],  [GLOSSARY]Ooze type[/GLOSSARY].


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 23, 2004)

That is really really cool!


----------



## the Jester (Oct 25, 2004)

Er, what are you talking about?

[GLOSSARY]Incorporeal[/GLOSSARY]?


----------



## the Jester (Oct 25, 2004)

Aha, figured it out- my popup blocker stops it from working unless I shift-click it.  Got it.


----------



## Berandor (Oct 25, 2004)

This is so cool!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 25, 2004)

sweet!


----------



## JimAde (Oct 25, 2004)

Aha!  I get it.  For those who are as confused as I was by this thread:

What Michael is talking about is a new feature while writing a post.  You can highlight a word or phrase in your post, then click the book icon and it wraps GLOSSARY tags around the word.  Then, if that word is in WotC's online glossary you get an automatic link that pops up their definition in a separate window.

That ROCKS.  The question is: what happens if you misspell something or otherwise put in garbage.  Does it still make a link (which is invalid) or does it not add the link?

Either way, test your posts!


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Oct 25, 2004)

[glossary]Land-Squid Tickle-Mimic[/glossary]

edit: got this message:



> An error occurred on the server when processing the URL. Please contact the system administrator.




AR


----------



## Pierce (Oct 25, 2004)

Bravo!  Great work, Michael!


----------



## Michael Morris (Oct 28, 2004)

WotC's web gurus deserve the lions share of the credit - they wrote the actual ASP program that this interfaces with.  The glossary tag itself is actually kinda small.


----------

